# GMX Login Problem/Störung



## nur (28. Juli 2009)

*GMX Login Problem/Störung*

hallo,
leider komme ich heute seit ca. 9.30uhr bis dato nicht mehr in mein gmx e-mail postfach.
-> "...Leider ist ein Login aufgrund einer Störung derzeit nicht möglich. Unsere Techniker kümmern sich bereits um das Problem. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal..."
kann dies noch wer bestätigen?
das komische ist,dass bei meiner freundin am gleichen pc der login geht!?!
gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: GMX Login Problem/Störung*

Also bei mir gehts auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## nur (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: GMX Login Problem/Störung*

so ein sch***dre**
ich komm nicht mehr in mein postfach rein?!
alle anderen gmx accounts scheinen zu funktionieren.
wie kann man gmx per e-mail kontaktieren??
leider hab ich nur telefon gefunden und da die teure 0900er..
werd wohl zu googlemail gehn!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: GMX Login Problem/Störung*

das prob betrifft vlt. nur bestimmte mails, vlt is ein server ausgefallen, wo halt zufällig diese eine adresse mit dabei is. die haben ja nicht nur EINEN server. versuch es später/morgen nochmal.


----------



## nur (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: GMX Login Problem/Störung*

so,das mit dem server ist mir bewußt. die haben irgendein "größeres" problem. heut früh schien es wieder zu gehen und nun hat es wieder macken beim login?!? weis keiner ne preiswerte kontaktmöglichkeit zu gmx? man kann ja nicht mal den fehler melden,da anscheinend dies automatisch gehen soll!?!

edit: dies steht nun da



 												Beim Zugriff auf Ihre Maildatenbank ist ein Softwarefehler aufgetreten. Bitte versuchen Sie 												es in einigen Minuten noch einmal, oder wenden Sie sich an den GMX Support, falls das Problem 												weiterhin besteht. [30132]
 												Beim Zugriff auf Ihre Maildatenbank ist ein Softwarefehler aufgetreten. Bitte versuchen Sie 												es in einigen Minuten noch einmal, oder wenden Sie sich an den GMX Support, falls das Problem 												weiterhin besteht. [30131]


----------



## midnight (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: GMX Login Problem/Störung*

Kauf dir doch ne eigene Domain, mit Mail-Adressen etc pp. Keine dämliche Werbung von GMX, kein nicht vorhandener Support 

so far


----------

